

Ubuntu Unity vs. Windows 8 new start menu - p0wn3d

Ubuntu Unity caused a stir as the top Desktop Linux disto. Not because it does not work but because of lack of customization. During this time Linux Mint took over the number one spot. Microsoft should be watching this and how users were in shock over all the changes to gnome 3.<p>Windows 8 has a new start menu that they took from Joli OS,MeeGo, or Smeegol Linux. What they did was take the start menu and flattened it out to dumb it down even more to turn it into a Tablet/cloud OS. Makes me wonder what they are going to do when the tablet market crashes before Windows 8 comes out. I purchased a 27 inch iMac and two laptops, one for windows and one for Linux. Microsoft should have spent all the money in making windows 7 more secure since that has always been one of the major flaws of windows.<p>What are your thoughts on Windows 8 compared to Ubuntu for a productive Desktop workstation?
======
SlipperySlope
The Unity UI, deployed this year for Ubuntu Linux, is the canary in the coal
mine. Canonical wants to put Ubuntu on smartphones and has developed Unity as
a touch-friendly UI - but forced on desktop users too. There has been dramatic
resistance from previously loyal Ubuntu users that are either refusing to
upgrade or migrating to other Linux distributions that preserve the
conventional desktop experience. I expect that Microsoft will likewise face
massive laptop/desktop user resistance to Metro. Note that Apple has not made
this mistake - rather keeping two distinct UIs, the first for keyboard-mouse
laptops/desktops and the second for touch-mobile iPhone/iPad/iPods.

One can only wonder at the gamble Microsoft is making, especially in view of
the reception of Ubuntu Unity throughout 2011. Does the technical elegance of
a single UI across all platforms have more merit than specialized UIs?

~~~
p0wn3d
Thank you for your comment

------
khyryk
Gnome 3 makes me feel like a smartphone interface is being shoved down my
throat even though I'm using a laptop. It's tolerable when I have a browser
and little else opened, but it becomes hell to deal with when I have a
browser, Netbeans, IM, a few folders, Word, terminal, etc. opened.

I haven't tried Windows 8 personally, so I can't really comment on that.

~~~
p0wn3d
I agree, the lack of customization is very irritating. If everything would get
out of my way when I'm trying to do something productive I would be happy.

------
p0wn3d
Windows 8 wants to tie you to an email address for your login. They have
multiple screens that try to force you to setup a hotmail or live account.
With all the social networks I wonder how many people use multiple email
addresses.

